# making a offshore run this Sat/Sun



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Going to make a run out of Freeport about 80 miles 6-21, 6-22 we will be targeting dolphin, king fish, ling, grouper and maybe some other Gulf of Mexico tasty groceries. Need help with gas and other expenses txt for more details 832 287 0802


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Interested, can you tell me how much it would run a person?

Thanks,


----------



## neverlimit (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a party of 3 to 5 ready to go after July 9th. During the week is best. Will pay all expenses...


----------

